# Auflistung Teichpumpen



## Poroton (2. Aug. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei eine kleine Datensammlung von Pumpen. 

*Ihr könnt die Liste gerne fortführen, indem ihr weitere Pumpen und Eigenschaften hinzufügt, bzw. Preise aktualisiert. Dann die Liste nochmal hochladen, Versionsnummer um 1 erhöhen und kurz beschreiben, was hinzugefügt / geändert wurde. *

Gruß Thomas

PS: die Berechnung der jährlichen Leistung von Solarpumpen ist wahrscheinlich sehr ungenau.
Die Benutzung von Solarakkus habe ich auch noch nicht integriert.


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Auflistung Teichpumpen*

Hallo Poroton,
ich bin begeistert von Deiner Idee   !. Ich will die Liste mal um drei Modelle und drei Spalten erweitern. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, die letzten Spalten übersichtlicher auf einer neuen Seite zu bringen, am besten als ein Abfrageergebnis (was ist mein Preislimit, und was bekomme ich für die eingegebene Förderleistung und -höhe für eine angenommene Nutzungsdauer am günstigsten?). Dazu bräuchte ich ein wenig Zeit, und die Tabelle mehr Inhalt. Ich habe mich auf drei Oase-Modelle beschränkt als Beispiel, wie Markenpumpen gegenüber Billigmodellen in den technischen Daten abschneiden .
Eigentlich fehlt dann noch ein gutes Stück Arbeit für eine gute Übersicht . So sind z. B. die Billigpumpen von Koi-Discount so ähnlich zu alten Oase-Modellen (die ich selbst nur aus Teichtechnik-Büchern kenne), dass hier ein paar Zusatzinfos nützlich wären. Diese alten Oase-Pumpen waren offensichtlich für 4-6 m³/h Durchfluss bei max 4 m Förderhöhe optimiert. Einige der im net angebotenen Billigmodelle erreichen nicht mal dieses Niveau. Der Wartungsaufwand (die Mahnung von Koi-Discount nach jährlicher Reinigung) ist in vielen Fällen ernst zu nehmen, und einen Kommentar wert. Meine Oase-Pumpe (und vermutlich die Oase-Modelle der letzten 10 Jahre) haben dieses Problem nicht mehr.
Durch diese Fakten werden die so teuren Pumpen nämlich doppelt interessant: man kann sie im Schacht belassen, wenn man die Ansaugkörbe an anderer, besser zugänglicher Stelle hat, sie halten vermutlich trotz weniger Wartung länger, und haben geringere Verbrauchskosten. Es sollte noch der Strom-Minderverbrauch für die nicht benötigte Förderhöhe mit in der Kostenrechnung berücksichtigt werden, das Thema hatten wir auch schon mal.


----------



## Poroton (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Auflistung Teichpumpen*

Hallo Rolf,

danke für die positive Rückmeldung.

Habe weitere Pumpen, sowie die Pumpen von "Susanne" eingeführt.

Grüße Poroton


----------



## Susanne (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Auflistung Teichpumpen*

Jungs - ich bin saumäßig stolz auf Euch! Rolf - die Idee ist so klasse, dass ich mich echt frage, warum die Liste jetzt ein Jahr rumlag?

Sowas sollte doch eigentlich angepinnt werden, damit jeder, der auf der Suche ist, gleich drüber stolpert!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
das ist eine SEHR gute Idee, so eine Tabelle aufzubauen:
Das gestattet, GENAU die Pumpe zu finden, die man wirklich braucht
und nicht vor dem Pumpenregal im Shop rumzurätseln!


----------



## Susanne (22. März 2016)

Hat die Liste eigentlich zufällig mal jemand aktualisiert in den letzten 6 Jahren?


----------



## Tuppertasse (16. Apr. 2016)

Ich glaube eher nicht. Ich hatte mir diese Liste vor fast 3 Jahren genommen und als Orientierung benutzt - je nachdem nach welchem Gesichtspunkt man seine Pumpe kaufen möchte. Im Anschluss habe ich dann das aktuelle Pumpenprogramm des /der Hersteller durchgewälzt und letztendlich mich entschieden !


----------



## Outlander (26. Mai 2018)

Hallo 
Welche Pumpen habt ihr aktuell,ich bin dabei meine zwei Teiche auf Vordermann zu bringen,könnte ein paar Tipps gebrauchen.

So wie ich das sehe hatte der Vorbesitzer einen uv klärer und einige bachlauf pumpen.

Der uv klärer denke ich ist hin,will den entsorgen und einen neuen anschaffen,welchen könnt ihr empfehlen?

Sollte nicht zu teuer sein,möchte einfach wie möglich beide Teiche befiltern und bisschen was für das Auge haben..


Beste Grüße


----------



## Tuppertasse (5. Nov. 2019)

Poroton schrieb:


> *Ihr könnt die Liste gerne fortführen, indem ihr weitere Pumpen und Eigenschaften hinzufügt, bzw. Preise aktualisiert. Dann die Liste nochmal hochladen, Versionsnummer um 1 erhöhen und kurz beschreiben, was hinzugefügt / geändert wurde. *




Ist es gewünscht hier mal die Liste zu erweitern / erneuern ? Besteht da Interesse ?


----------



## Mr Brain (30. Aug. 2022)

Wer Stromsparende Pumpen sucht, kann ich die Superfish Pond ECO Plus RC empfehlen. In gepumpten System bei 38mm Schlauchdicke funtktionieren sie aber erst ab Stufe 3.


----------

